
Show HN: Hello – Video chat with upto 8 people from browser - vasanthv
https://sayhello.li
======
vasanthv
Hi I am the maker of this application. To give you some insights about this,
it is a web application that runs on most recent browsers that support WEBRTC
(Try it in Google Chrome :) ). It enables video conferencing to upto 8 people.

Feel free to share your thoughts here.

------
ameesdotme
Really cool and simple! Love it.

